

MemSQL throws a curve, adds column store on flash - nikita
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/06/memsql-throws-a-curve-adds-column-store-on-flash/

======
bsg75
The column store addition to the product is very interesting, but it would be
nice if some level of pricing information was available.

I really dislike the need to involve phonecalls and salespeople to answer the
simple question "what does this cost?" Knowing if its within an order of
magnitude of my _potential_ budget saves time on both sides.

